# Disposable CO2 cylinders



## philyoung (8 Sep 2011)

Does anybody know if the disposable welding cylinders fit the JBL regs please? Struggling to find anywhere to do refills locally and dont think I can fit an FE in the available space. Will be for a 140l tank. Thanks

Phil


----------



## Themuleous (8 Sep 2011)

No they don’t, as the refillable cylinders have a very much larger thread than the disposable bottles.  You'll need to get an adaptor, but I'm not really sure if there is one to go from refillable to disposable.

Sam


----------



## philyoung (8 Sep 2011)

Thanks Sam, how many different threads are there for CO2 bottles then? FE & refillables are DIN477, the welding cylinders are 1/8" BSTP (I think!) and the JBL disposables are metric are they?

I'm not necessarily looking for the cheapest set up costs, would like guages and a solenoid but don't want running costs to get too out of hand.

Phil


----------



## m_attt (8 Sep 2011)

the tmc disposable and paintball tanks are cga320, another option for you thats is small an easily filled. can get an adapter that is cga320 to din477 so can swap to FE at later date.


----------



## philyoung (8 Sep 2011)

paint ball tanks? what are they? how do you get them refilled? Sorry for all the questions.

Phil


----------



## m_attt (8 Sep 2011)

the tank in the picture above, they are used on paintball guns. so any paintball site could fill it for you. I used them for ages used to fill them at work though so don't know what would be charged to fill them.


----------



## philyoung (11 Sep 2011)

I think a relook at the FE otion is require. May require a bit of cupboard surgery to fit. Checked at LFS for refillable cylinders but the cylinders are eye wateringly expensive and a refill takes a week and costs more than a new FE. I don't quite follow how it can cost more to refill a cylinder than to buy a whole new FE - someone making lots of money I guess!!


----------

